# Happy .308 Day!!



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Does this mean we missed National .2/23 day?


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

FullQuiver said:


> Does this mean we missed National .2/23 day?


I celebrate that day every year. Have been for 48 years now. .


----------

